# made redundant, what to do...



## househelp (25 Jan 2012)

hi there

ive just been made redundant after 4 years with a company. the payment is the minimum.

what I can I do in terms of Job seeker allowance or where is best to start for any entitlements while I am looking for a new job ?

at the moment I am living with my partner, we have two children. 

what details do I need to bring with me ?

will me seeking beneftis cause issues for my partner ?

can I claim anything like a tax of prsi refund ?

I am at a loss at the minute and am worried about bills.

I have phoned MABS today to go through our mortgage, bills and loans to get a handle on this.

any advice, help would be much appriciated.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2012)

househelp said:


> ive just been made redundant after 4 years with a company. the payment is the minimum.


I presume you mean that you are just getting statutory redundancy?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/employment/unemployment_and_redundancy/redundancy/



> what I can I do in terms of Job seeker allowance or where is best to start for any entitlements while I am looking for a new job ?


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/employment/unemployment_and_redundancy/losing_your_job/

You may be entitled to _PRSI _linked non means tested _Jobseeker's Benefit _(rather than means tested _Jobseeker's Allowance_) depending on your _PRSI _contribution history. Sign on at the earliest opportunity anyway.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...re_payments/unemployed_people/signing_on.html

Might not be much tax to claim back at this stage of the year but maybe fill in a_ Form P50_:

http://www.revenue.ie/en/personal/popular-forms.html


> at the moment I am living with my partner, we have two children.
> 
> what details do I need to bring with me ?


See the links above.


> will me seeking beneftis cause issues for my partner ?


Not sure what you mean here?


> can I claim anything like a tax of prsi refund ?


See _Form P50 _above.


----------



## househelp (26 Jan 2012)

many thanks for you reply.

apologies I should have explained things better.

I had been working away for the past year and my partner was claiming lone parent allowance.

circumstances have changed recenetly and we are now living together and have a mortgage on our home. 

however she has for the past 3/4 months been still claiming lone parents allowance. 

what way will SW view this, or what is the best thing to do.

thanks agian


----------



## househelp (26 Jan 2012)

I note from :
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...re_payments/unemployed_people/signing_on.html
_
If you are laid off or are still working, but your working hours are reduced, you may also qualify for a jobseeker's payment for the days you are unemployed.

If you leave work voluntarily or as a result of misconduct you cannot get a jobseeker’s payment for 9 weeks. However, if you have ‘good cause’ to leave voluntarily, for example, any changes in working conditions such as a reduction in pay, harassment or abuse from your employer, you may get your payment. The Deciding Officer in your Social Welfare Local Office will decide whether you had good cause to leave voluntarily._

What proof does the SW require to show if someone was made redundant or left of their own accord ?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2012)

househelp said:


> I had been working away for the past year and my partner was claiming lone parent allowance.
> 
> circumstances have changed recenetly and we are now living together and have a mortgage on our home.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like this has been claimed/paid when it should not be. You should contact _SW _to regularise this situation as a matter of urgency in my view. I'm not even sure that it should have been claimed just because you were away from home (assuming that it was your home at the time) for a period of time.


----------



## househelp (26 Jan 2012)

thanks for that clubman.

what is the best way to approach them ? to straighten this out with them.
- will we be required to pay them back monies ?

our daughter is 3 years of age and my partner has been receiving lone parents credits since she was born - which reading your reply and the Citizen information detail was incorrect.

our situation is at present that I was let go from my job due to performance issues and this had been ongoing - my apologies; my original post was in denial more than anything.

- how do the social welfare view this ?, I did leave my position, but it would have been that or I would have within weeks been asked to leave or dismissed due to poor performance - not in work ethic, just results of poor sales over a team I was in-charge of.

I have just printed off the Jobseekers form and it asks how I became unemployed - what is best to do.

I am in a terrible mess.

I have phoned MABS and am meeting them on monday.

thank you in advance


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2012)

househelp said:


> what is the best way to approach them ? to straighten this out with them.


Not sure - if it was me I'd just contact them directly and explain the situation.


> - will we be required to pay them back monies ?


Possibly - if any was mistakenly claimed/paid.


> our daughter is 3 years of age and my partner has been receiving lone parents credits since she was born - which reading your reply and the Citizen information detail was incorrect.


Well if she was a lone parent she was entitled to it but not if she had a partner living with her.


> - how do the social welfare view this ?, I did leave my position, but it would have been that or I would have within weeks been asked to leave or dismissed due to poor performance - not in work ethic, just results of poor sales over a team I was in-charge of.


They may or may not query your reasons for leaving. If the do decide that you did so voluntarily then they may suspend any payment to which you qualify for a number of weeks. See the links that I posted earlier.


> I have just printed off the Jobseekers form and it asks how I became unemployed - what is best to do.


Whatever actually happened - fired, made redundant, resigned etc.


----------

